# jellystone park other thank waller?



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

I know there are some unhappy campers about the park in waller. I use to have a blast at that place when I was a kid. From what I understand it is very over crowded these days and kind of yuppiefied for lack of a better word. Have any of you been to the one in tyler, canyon lake or lake Charles?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

There is also a new one just outside Fredericksburg. I have read good reviews about it so far even though it has not been open that long.

http://www.twcjellystone.com/


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i saw that one but it really didnt seem that kid friendly. i didnt see any movie nights or arcade games ect....


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Even though we don't have any kids we were going to check this one out next week but my wife changed her mind and wanted to go to Buckhorn Lake Resort outside Kerrville (one of our favorite parks). Since they are fairly new they will probably be adding more things as they go along.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

we decided to try the one in north texas. I will let yall know how it was when we get back.

http://www.northtexasjellystone.com/


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I've stayed at the one on the Guadalupe up near the lake. No problems.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

I went to the one in Tyler with my 4 year old and 10 year old step son at Halloween last year. It was a nice facility, they have a big jump pad, they had a rock climbing thing for people of all ages, everyone decorated their campers, it was cool. They have peddle carts. They DO NOT have the golf carts at that facility. I can't comment on any of the water stuff since it was so cold but I'd give it a go. Def no yuppies up there.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

mustangeric said:


> we decided to try the one in north texas. I will let yall know how it was when we get back.
> 
> http://www.northtexasjellystone.com/


I'm interested in your report when u return!


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Jellystone Fredericksburg*

I stopped there this weekend to look at the park. Nice pool, gravel roads and sites , very little grass at sites. Nice recreation room for kids and adults. But at 58.00 per night a little pricey. They rented golf carts for 25.00 a hour or 150.00 for 8. Movie night once per month. IDK


----------



## Ben33Tx (May 6, 2013)

We were at the Jellystone in Stonewall recently to do some wine touring. We didn't have any kids with this time around, but they made sure to question us during the booking process because they said they like to have a count of how many kids to make sure they can plan activities accordingly. Was nice, but yes pricey as has already been stated.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Whodathunkit said:


> I'm interested in your report when u return!


It was good. We stayed in a premium cabin which was a little pricey but it was all they had left last min. the kids loved the pirate zone water park deal. every one we encountered was very nice and helpful. we stayed 4days and 3 nights. we ate 2 times at the Dinner food was good but a little pricey but thats just par for the course. Over all it was fun and will go back. the only knock on the trip was we checked in around 3 pm on thurday and NOTHING expect the park was open until friday at 4pm. No activities No game room so make sure you plan your stay around when the stuff is going on. the golf cars rent for 60 per day which we got cause the little one cant keep up on his tricycle. We will go back.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

some pictures


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Eric, good views of the park. How long of a drive is that (from the south Houston area)?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i live in sugar land and it took me right at 4 hours with stops


----------

